# Kings swingman Garcia to undergo surgery after breaking arm



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> SACRAMENTO, Calif. (AP) -- Sacramento Kings swingman Francisco Garcia will have surgery after breaking his right forearm while lifting weights.
> 
> The Kings said Garcia was injured on Friday and will have the surgery on Saturday. They provided no timeline for when he might return.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> SACRAMENTO, Calif. -- Sacramento Kings swingman Francisco Garcia will miss at least four months after undergoing surgery on his injured forearm and wrist.
> 
> Garcia had surgery Saturday at UC Davis Medical Center to repair a broken bone in his right forearm and ligament damage to his wrist. The team says he will be in a cast for eight weeks and will miss at least four months.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

more time for evans?


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

I cant find out whats more intriguing in this story... the fact that an exercise ball actually blew up and made garcia fall on his back, or the fact that his skinny *** actually uses 90 pound weights for a dumbbell press


----------

